# router bit balance



## anthonys1968 (Feb 12, 2011)

I have a 3 1/2" panel raising bit that is out of balance its brand new. i had it about 5 years and never used it. is there any way to balance it. I drilled a small hole about a 1/4" x 1/8" deep on the heavey side and it helped quite a bit. Is there anything else i can do


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

G'day Anthony

Welcome to the router forum. 

Thank you for joining us


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings and welcome to the router forum. Thank you for joining us, and remember to have fun, build well and above all be safe.
For my part I would get a new bit, granted you will not run that bit at max RPM but even if you get the balance "close" there will still be vibration and I would think that would effect the quality of your cut not to mention the other hazards.


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

Even though the bit was purchased some time ago, I would have suggested contacting customer support at the manufacturer to see what they would do for you. That may not be possible now that the bit has been altered, though. But, you might try doing so, anyway.


----------



## anthonys1968 (Feb 12, 2011)

I got it balanced with no vibration. I monted it between centers and drilled a hole 1/4" deep on the heavy side. I also found that rotating the bit to different places in the collet made a difference, I noticed on some of my other large bits had a hole drilled on the heavy side for balancing.


----------

